
11 Reasons Why OpenID Rocks/Sucks - python_kiss
http://www.shoemoney.com/2007/02/20/11-reasons-why-openid-rockssucks/
======
python_kiss
While I don't use OpenID myself, there are a number of users on my social
network asking for its integration. It seems that many users are now beginning
to *expect* Web 2.0 startups to have support for it (just as they did for
Firefox). Not surprisingly, we are hoping to port such a system on our site as
well. What do other founds think about this? \- Jawad Shuaib

